# tranny/ac questions



## cdnzman (Sep 28, 2003)

hello everyone,

this is my first post outside of the new member section, however i did use the search function and was unable to find an answer. so here it goes.....

does the s14 sr20det 5 spd tranny bolt to the sr20det s15 motor?? if so, which drive shaft would i be using? the s14? the ka24 motor??

another questions, if i were to get a s15 front clip with AC, would i be able to simply transplant the entire package into the 240??

yes these are beginner questions, but i was unable to find anything using the search.

TIA


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

first off, welcome.

second, unless you got pretty deep pockets, you're not going to be able to get an S15 front clip. They are next to impossible to get and expensive as no other. not worth it. And why would you put the S14 5spd with an S15 when the S15 is a 6spd.

if you have an S14 tranny in an S14 chassis, the drive shafts are interchangable... i'm not 100% on that, but i'm pretty sure.

and no matter what, if you put an SR in any of the USDM chassis's, you will have to do custom AC lines due to the fact that the JDM cars are right hand drive.

and the sticky has a lil information as well.

i'm sure there is more to add to this...


----------



## cdnzman (Sep 28, 2003)

5spd to get away from making the custom mount for the 6spd and being forced to use the 6spd drive shaft and the rear end with the speed sensor.

yes, ive read the sticky, but it did not go into detail on ac and tranny interchanability.

from the budget standpoint, im still trying to evaluate and prioritize my needs/wants.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

it's an interesting thought... i'd be curious what a few of our members have to say to this one...

Joel...?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i'd say stick with an S14 blacktop engine so you know that the trannies bolt up and you arent spending so much. even an S13 engine would be fine. the S15 engine isnt worth the extra money, expecially if you plan on upgrading things. but i would also stay away from the 6spd tranny, from what i've heard they are pretty weak.


----------



## cdnzman (Sep 28, 2003)

ok, well here is the dilema, 

i want the s15 body work period. so thats the reason why im interested in the s15 front clip. that way i get the motor, all the bits and the body work. the place i've called for the front clip, i specifically asked if the body work is inlcuded in the front clip the answer is yes.

alternatives is: getting the s15 body work and s14 front clip. assuming the s14 clip comes with jdm body work, i'll have two sets of body panels, something i dont want. its bad enough that i have 4 sets of rims for my current integra.

so i am getting the s15 front clip, and i am trying to do away with the 6spd tranny. simple enough?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i dont understand why you want the S15 body panels, but they wont fit onto a 240sx if that's your plan. if you just want the panels, find someone on here that's in japan and have them get them out of a junkyard or something. it'll save money.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Correct me if Im wrong... but isn't the S15 motor just a S14 motor with a bigger turbo and 6sd tranny? Wouldn't it just be easier to get a S14 clip, upgrade the turbo, and buy the lights/sheetmetal?

BTW what year 240 are you gettin? Are you making a Sil-80 or are you doing the S14-S15 conversion?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

i believe you are correct 93blackSER, i don't think the S15 panels bolt onto any 240. The ones you can buy are specifically made to fit S13's and S14's. The headlights alone will cost $1k! But they are beautiful... :drool:

and if you get S15 body parts and then get an S14 front clip, I wouldn't be surprised if you could sell parts of the S14 front end..

as far as ditching the 6spd tranny and keeping the motor... that question will have to be answered from someone over seas... i'm hopin Joel might be able to jump in on this...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Ok,
The s14 and s15 bell housings are the same bolt pattern - given this I am 99% sure that the s13 bellhousing has the same bolt pattern too.
Now I have a mate who did a s15 engine + gearbox into a s13 and he is using an s13 VLSD and had to modify the tailshaft to meet between the s15 box and the s13 LSD BUT he needed to modify the tailshaft anyway because it was an auto tailshaft which is shorter than the manual one.
So while I cant give you a definate answer on the tailshaft I can say that the gearbox should bolt up. 

You will also need a new clutch and flywheel as the S15 uses a twin floating plate sprung centre flywheel and a solid clutch while the s13/s14 use a solid centre flywheel and a sprung clutch. You can convert these easily enough to the more common solid flywheel with sprung clutch.

So given that the s13/s14 gearbox bolts to the s15 engine and you get the clutch/flywheel sorted out I might also budget in tailshaft length modification just in case. 
The spline on the output shaft should fit too. But I stress that you research this a bit more before you start buying things!

It may just be easier to get the full s15 engine and gearbox and modify the tailshaft to fit the s13 LSD - or you can use the s15 helical LSD in a S13 diff housing
(see conversion for this here http://www.geocities.com/mr_s13_360/diff_swap.html )

Like I said above, I have seen the s15 motor + gearbox conversion done so it is possible and to tell you the truth the s15 6 speed is not as weak as everyone says - plus its cool 

Hope this helps a bit. Good luck!


----------

